# Camping in the Arctic in March.



## WACHcaribou (Dec 8, 2013)

This was just me and Agnes , doing our March thang.....we were mid hunt when a rock under the snow made all efforts point to getting home.Our bodys and the need for parts demanded such.

Was too bad, as the day before , right before sundown, we crossed tracks with a Bear that was actually raiding our camp gear, so we followed 'em, took the night off and apon recommencing, nailed that rock with our lower left A arm.

soooo we went to the nearest village and to a Smithy type friend of tools and talent......with a 6 foot steel bar, a blow torch and a sledge hammer, we untweeked the tweek from the A arm as best we could and proceeded homeward over the course 3 days at 20 mph, pulling our traps, piling firewoods and breaking camp.Friends came and took our 8 fat Caribou home to Noorvik, so we hauled only 4 home ourselfs.

We had fun though, and , nicely enough , we have a stash of gas down there, and a replacement A arm on my front room floor 

Nothing like being alone with the wife on a Caribou skin sleeping bag in our tepee, skins and meats all done quite well.

500 or so Caribou.....the dark lines and dots in the background are all Caribou, hundreds of small bands we were amongst.


Our friendly neighborhood Brown Bear chewed up a cashe of camping equipment we left behind the day before. Chewed up a steel rifle case that stayed locked, our cooking pot set, 2 5 gallon gas jugs that were full (he musta loved that stuff) and he popped a propane 1 lb'r......wish I seen that! he musta been hungry as he ate our food box, plastic tape, cardboard and all, with frozen Caribou meats, dryed fishes, bread, chocolate and coffee.
We had left the gear because we were planning a Mountain top steak out for 3 or so days, when less than 5 miles from camp we became swamped in Caribou. Agnes dropped the fat females we were after and the load back to camp filled the sled. we had worked till dark and that Bear hit our cashe first, then the gutpiles and stack of discarded Caribou hides from the catch....

Then he buried the mess ~~LOL!!~~ and we hit his trail.




I set traps and gatherd fire wood for the upcomming Spring. Gots lotsa Fox's, and one day, whilst wacking wood on the beachside, the wife rode ourt and came back with a nice Kusigiq type Seal. We rode out and I took her picture, but we left the Seal by the wood pile ~~LOL!!~~






Same 'ol tepee, same **** great hunting grounds.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you for posting this thread, you look happy and comfortable in conditions that would kill most people.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice pictures, quite an adventure. Thanks for the post...


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

What a life, I'm jealous. Thank you.


----------



## WACHcaribou (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanx, Im glad you like it. 

Soon our camping and travels will be in more episodes of Life Below Zero, and more of the tenting they glossed over last year, but this is our normal selfs.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*I'll Second that......*

Wow;

Yes I and my Partner, are big fan of Life Below Zero ! Thankyou for Posting! Your Living the Life, we are Saving up too Live! You two Are Wonderfull!

Cat and Sleepy Turtle (in Seattle, for Now)  :congrat:


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

We record every episode to watch when time permits. It's one of our favorite shows.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Living the dream in AK. Well done.

"The whole world sucks, America sucks a lot less and Alaska don't suck at all"


----------

